# Tank is quickly becoming overrun by algae.



## Roman B (Sep 23, 2015)

Looks like Diatoms and BBA.

How about Co2 and water circulation?
How often are water changes ?


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

Hello tc...

For the most part, algae is a good thing, a sign that you're keeping a pretty healthy tank. Don't resort to using chemicals, this tends to change the water chemistry and the fish won't do well if this happens. Do some things that are easy and won't mess up the water. Large, weekly water changes to keep the water more nitrogen free, reduce the amount you feed your fish and plants and keep the filter equipment well maintained. You can also get some floating plants that will use up any added nutrients. My favorite is Anacharis, it's fast growing and gives off a mild chemical that most algae doesn't like.

B


----------



## tclessard (Sep 20, 2015)

Roman B said:


> Looks like Diatoms and BBA.
> 
> How about Co2 and water circulation?
> How often are water changes ?


I have a single HOB filter on the near-maximum flow. It's not a ton, but there's no film or anything on the top of the water. No CO2.



BBradbury said:


> Hello tc...
> 
> For the most part, algae is a good thing, a sign that you're keeping a pretty healthy tank. Don't resort to using chemicals, this tends to change the water chemistry and the fish won't do well if this happens. Do some things that are easy and won't mess up the water. Large, weekly water changes to keep the water more nitrogen free, reduce the amount you feed your fish and plants and keep the filter equipment well maintained. You can also get some floating plants that will use up any added nutrients. My favorite is Anacharis, it's fast growing and gives off a mild chemical that most algae doesn't like.
> 
> B


Interesting, thanks. I have a few floating plants at the moment along with anchored anacharis. For the water changes, I'm doing around 15% per week, perhaps I should up this percentage?


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

Very slow growing plants can get enough nutrients (in lots of cases) from fish food/
waste and regular water changes. Faster growing plants need ferts added to the tank.
Water changes need to be consistent in intervals and size to keep the water as stable as that method can. Some do less frequent changes as in shrimp keeper or those who use low levels of ferts.
But using a 50% water change can even out the water also if it's consistent. And that much brings in more nutrients.
Good plant growth helps most for keeping out algae. Please the plants first.
All tanks have some algae, but not enough to see it is just the more common level if good plant growth is present.


----------



## tclessard (Sep 20, 2015)

Raymond S. said:


> Very slow growing plants can get enough nutrients (in lots of cases) from fish food/
> waste and regular water changes. Faster growing plants need ferts added to the tank.
> Water changes need to be consistent in intervals and size to keep the water as stable as that method can. Some do less frequent changes as in shrimp keeper or those who use low levels of ferts.
> But using a 50% water change can even out the water also if it's consistent. And that much brings in more nutrients.
> ...


All very helpful. I have some ferts on the way and will up the water change %.


----------

